# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  جمعه مباركه

## مريخابى واعتز

*

تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وصالح اعمالكم 

جمعه مباركه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمعة سعيدة ومباركة عليك الحبيب مريخابي واعتز
وعلى كل الاونلايناب الرائعين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نسألك اللهم أن تبارك لنا في هذه الجمعة وكل جمعة


*

----------


## asimayis

*جمعة مباركة علي الجميع
*

----------

